# Blyxa japonica and s reopens not doing well in low light.. Co2 to fix the problem??



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

hi guys. I got a problem with my plants. The blyxa looks like it's dying and the s repens looks like poop. Would co2 fix this problem? I'm thinking of trying 1 bubble every 4 seconds. Would it fix the problem? Tank is a 29g with finnex planted plus on original hood

the s repens doesn't look bad in the pic but in person it looks stemmy. will co2 fatten it up? or will i need more light?


----------



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

Better pic of the long repen stems


----------



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

no one? i already installed my co2 paintball tank, 1 bubble per 4 seconds on 24/7... would this even do anything for low light? should i increase the co2 to 1 bubble per 2 seconds on a timer? im using a rhinox diffuer


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ferts?


----------



## Algae. (Apr 12, 2014)

no ferts just fish waste, i have dry ferts though but i rather not go with dosing every other day, pain in the butt hole, its one reason why i went back to low light vs high light... i can switch back to high light if i want but don't want to dose but want to keep the blyxa and s repens alive..


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

you still need to does fertilizers even in low light settings. 

You can probably setup an automated dosing system like this one: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=314009&highlight=dosing

Or you can buy the system.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Give em some root tabs. For the S repens you can take individual balls of osmocote + and place them around using tweezers.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not sure CO2 will fix the problem but the addition of CO2 is always helpful even in low light aquariums. 1 bubble per 4 seconds is pretty low in my opinion. You want the CO2 to be around 30ppm during the photo period.


----------

